# Strange edge effects in konica minolta dynax 5d



## unageo (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello All,

I recently inherited a dynax 5d from a friend.  He had not used it in a while and when I take pictures I get 3 very bright spots at the top of the picture.  The severity of the brightness increases with shutter speed (longer exposure increases severity) and higher iso.  I am completely new to photography.  The problem goes away if I use continuous advance and take many pictures at once.  The first photo has the problem but the subsequent photos do not have the bright spots.  I attached a picture to illustrate this, I know its blurry but I wanted the 3 spots to be really clear.  I apologize if this is obvious but most searches I conducted led me to "dark spots."  Thanks in advance!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/data/500/medium/PICT0421.JPG


----------



## unageo (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/data/500/medium/PICT0421.JPG

That is the sample image, the spots always appear in the exact same places.


----------

